# BF Price on slabs????



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

What is the market value on slabs these days??? 
Depending on what web site i'm on, they seem to be all over the board... From $5 - $17 BF
I'm looking to sale a few walnut slabs; but of course as soon as you post something on craigslist, everyone thinks that you're hard up for money and will basically give it away. 

Here are a few dimensions of the slabs;
2.25 x 28 x 72
2.25 x 24 x 84
2.50 x 17 x 60
1.75 x 27 x 72

These slabs have some cracks, minimal checking and have medium character. 

I'm just trying to get an idea of what these walnut slabs are going for; I'm not looking to get rich off them, I'm just looking to be fair!


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

~CONNER~ said:


> Depending on what web site i'm on, they seem to be all over the board... From $5 - $17 BF


:yes: That's true. I sell certain species for $X.xx a bft and too see someone else selling it for twice that...or 1/2 that...so you have to figure out what your local market will bear.

Sight unseen I cannot value your slabs. Hey it would be peachy if you could get the $17, heck even better $20 bft...around here something like the first one since it is so wide would be $8-$10 bft at that thickness. So 31.5 bft = $250-$300 for a really nice slab. Just my opinion.


.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

And to add places where walnut doesn't grow they pay $10+ bft for 4/4 lumber, nothing special ($3 stuff here)...so If you have a web presence maybe selling out of state is worth the effort.





.


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks Daren! You the man! 
I was thinking on the same lines, $7-$10 BF. It just amazes me how these prices differentiate! I just wanted to get a little reassurance that i wasn't about to really stick it to someone.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

~CONNER~ said:


> Thanks Daren! You the man!
> I was thinking on the same lines, $7-$10 BF. It just amazes me how these prices differentiate! I just wanted to get a little reassurance that i wasn't about to really stick it to someone.



If the customer is willing to pay the price, then you're not sticking it to them. Their pain is self inflicted. :laughing:


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Very true! Great words Roger!


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

~CONNER~ said:


> Very true! Great words Roger!


 yep too true


----------

